# Brauche Hilfe beim Grundangeln mit Pose!



## STeVie (16. Juli 2003)

Der noob hat wieder ein paar fragen! #t 
Sorry falls ich nerve! #d 

1.Wenn ich mit Üei-Bissanzeiger auf Grund Angel, wann muss ich anschlagen? Sobald das ei nach oben wandert oder erst wenn richtig schnur von der rolle gezerrt wird?

So, jetzt mein Hauptanliegen:

Das Grundangeln hat ja gestern ganz gut geklappt aber beim Posenangeln auf Grund is mir ein ums andere mal der Köder abgeknabbert worden ohne das ichs gemerkt hab. Ich hatte die Pose normal ausgebleit und ~15cm tiefer gestellt als wasserhöhe!
Hab nicht einen Biss gehabt, aber das futter war meist abgeknabbert, daher denke ich war die montage wohl falsch.
Habt ihr ne einfache Posenmontage auf Grund für mich?
Oder sonst irgend einen Tip?
Hab mir überlegt es so mal zu versuchen:


----------



## jackcrevalle (16. Juli 2003)

hai stevie,
jo das sieht doch ganz gut aus, ich glaub das werd ich auch mal ausprobiern


----------



## Hummer (16. Juli 2003)

Das sieht gut aus, Stevie! :m



> Sorry falls ich nerve!


 Hier nervst Du bestimmt nicht, das Junganglerforum ist dafür da, alle Fragen ausführlich zu beantworten. Manchmal dauert es etwas, aber hier wirst du geholfen 

Ich angle mit dieser Montage im Stillwasser auf Aale. Allerdings benutze ich statt des fetten Birnenbleis eine Minibirne bzw. auch nur ein Bleischrot, welches auf Grund liegt. Wenn Du im Fließgewässer angelst, muß das aufliegende Blei natürlich schwerer sein, wenn der Köder am Platz bleiben soll.

Zur Frage des Anhiebzeitpunkts: Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Es kommt unter anderem auf Haken- und Ködergröße an. Bei einer einzelnen Made auf kleinem Haken kannst Du sofort anschlagen, wenn ein kleinerer Fisch am Tauwurm zuppelt, kann es schon etwas länger dauern, bis er das hakenbewehrte Ende erreicht hat.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## STeVie (16. Juli 2003)

Hmm, also wenn och zB. en mittelgroßen Haken hab auf dem 2-3 Maiskörner und 2 Maden sind, soll ich da eher schnell anschlagen oder lieber etwas warten?
Kann vieleicht jemand sagen was an der Montage die ich oben Beschrieben hatte falsch war?

Was gibts noch für Montagen mit Pose auf Grund?


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Juli 2003)

@Stevie
Kannst du bitte mal angeben wo und auf was du angelst ? Fluß oder See. Weißfisch Karpfen oder Schleien und welchen Köder du nehmen möchtest. Mit der Angabe kann man dir bessere Tipps geben.


----------



## STeVie (17. Juli 2003)

Ok, also Angeln am See! Hauptsächlich auf Karpfen und Schleie, Und als köder Maden/Mais, Brot oder Wurm, ich leg mich da nicht fest, da ich viel durchprobiere wenn nix geht...
Das mit dem Anschlagen werd ich mit der zeit ja rausbekommen, ich bräucht halt nen paar Montagen und allgemeine Tips (zb. was an meiner Posenmontage falsch war?) usw.


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Juli 2003)

Ich würde auf Grund nicht mit Pose sondern mit ganz normaler Grundmontage fischen. Karpfen bei uns am See ziehen sofort ab mit dem Köder also ich warte immer bis der Karpfen rischtig abgeht vorher anschlagen hab ich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Mit Pose auf Karpfen ganz normale Laufposenmontage Bleischrot auf 2 teile 1 drittel beim vorfach und 2 drittel 1meter oberhalb das untere Blei aufliegen lassen und die Schnur spannen bis die Pose leicht ins Wasser gezogen wird. Posen han ich vorgebleite Drennan Posen mit 4+2gramm damit so wenig wie möglich Wiederstand entsteht. Versuch mal abends in Ufernähe mit der Pose so auf 10 oder 20meter vom Ufer ich fange da immer die meißten Karpfen. Schleien ziehen meißt auch schön ab aber nicht so heftig wie Karpfen. Bei Karpfen is die Pose noch da und eine Sekunde später schreit schon der Freilauf und er nimmt binnen sekunden 10 oder auch 20meter Schnur. Karpfenbisse kündigen sich auch oft an mit leichtem ruckeln oder schnellem kurzem untertauchen der Pose an. Ich wart immer bis er richtig abzieht anders geht der Anschlag meist ins leere. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bischen helfen aber vieleicht beißen sie bei euch vorsichtiger muß halt dann ein bischen Herumprobieren.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Juli 2003)

Was dran falsch war: ganz einfach, die war nicht empfindlich genug. Das kann einmal an nem Zu langen Vorfach, dann an nem Schlechten Schnurdurchlauf durchs blei gelegen haben, Die Pose kann zu gross gewesen sein, oder die entfernung Pose schnur zu lang.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2003)

An dem schlechten Durchlauf kann was dran sein... Daher nehme ich ausschließlich Laufperlen (neudeutsch: Ledger Beads ), in die die Birnenbleie eingebummelt werden.


----------



## sebastian (19. Juli 2003)

Lol ich weis ja nicht was das bringen soll aber ich glaub euch mal das das gut ist :O)


----------



## SpeedyGonzales (26. Juli 2003)

hmm doofe Frage, wenn ich schon auf Grund angle, wofür überhaupt dann die Pose (erste Posting)? wenn der Fisch gebissen hat, sehe ich dort an der Spitze der Rute, bzw. wenn Schnur gezogen wird..

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## STeVie (26. Juli 2003)

Ich will nicht immer nur auf die Grundruten schauen, irgendwie brauch ich auch immer ne Pose zum beobachten! 
Und wenn eben im oberwasser und mittelwasser nix geht, dann muss die Pose auch auf den Grund!


----------



## Eifeler (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo Noob,

ich denke, Deine Posenmontage ist nicht sensibel genug, ansonsten sollte man auch knabbern bemerken. Deine Idee ist nicht schlecht, bei heikel beissenden Fischen könnte sie jedoch zu unsensibel (zu viel Wiederstand) sein.

Meine Vorschlaege (ich angele in Stauseen) :

1) Bei wenig/kein Wind : leichte Pose bis 3g, 30cm Vorfach und verteilte Bebleiung. Gewicht der Schrote von Pose zum Haken abnehmend, Abstände Schrot zu Schrot zunehmend. Letztes Schrot ca. 10cm von dem Haken. Insgesamt leich überbleien. Damit erkennst Du sehr gut Hebebisse. Ist auch die sensibelste Montage)
2) bei etwas mehr Wind : vorbebleiten Waggler (3+1 bis 4+2), gleiches Vorfach und Punktbebleiung (Hauptgewicht vor dem Wirbel. Zusätzlich noch ein Schrötchen 10cm vor den Haken. 

Wie ist eigentlich deine Hakengrösse im Verhältniss zur Ködergrösse ? 

viel Glück


----------



## JonasH (3. August 2003)

Hallo,
also letztens hab ich nenn test gemacht ( in der Regentonne)
ob die Pose richtig bebleit ist, das war sie, nur hatte ich sie genau am wirbel und plötzlich hörte ich ein klacker in der TOnne, gucke so, es war eine Feststell-Pose,  war das Blei bis auf den Grudn gerutsch, hab's dann  rausgeholt und gesehen das ich ein kleines "gummi" zum Festmachen genommen hab... wo die schnur durchgezogen ist, vielleicht bekommst du   es mit absicht hin, einfach mal testen würde ich sagen!
UNd so wie das in der Tonne aussah, erkennt man die Bisse!

Viel spaß, falls du es testest.


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Februar 2004)

bei solchen "Zwittermontagen" kommt meist nichts bei raus ich hab diese LEDGER- Posen schon selbst getestet und sie hat nur die aggressivsten, deutlichsten Bisse angezeigt. Deine Grundbleimontage erscheint mir echt etwas grob, Probiers lieber mit der Stippe, wobei die Hauptbebleiung auf dem Grund aufliegt.


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. März 2004)

Hallo Stevie,
meine Laufposenmontage sieht so aus: Als erstes mache ich einen Stopper auf die Hauptschnur. Danach kommt eine auf der Schnur gleitende Plastikperle. Dann befestige ich die Pose durch das Posenöhr wie bei Dir. Danach folgt ein kleines Birnenblei. Meine Pose hat eine Tragkraft von etwa 2 Gramm und sie ist zusätzlich mit 2 Gramm vorbebleit. Deshalb hat mein Birnenblei ein Gewicht von 1,5 bis 2 Gramm. Ich binde eine Schlaufe, wo das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird. Vor die Schlaufe klemme ich noch ein ganz kleines Bleischrot, damit die Schlaufe durch das Birnenblei nicht beschädigt wird. Auf das Vorfach  klemme ich noch 2 kleine Bleischrote als Bissanzeige. Sie wiegen etwa 0,1-0,2 Gramm. Das erste Bleischrot sitzt etwa 30 cm vom Haken entfernt und das zweite sitzt etwa 40 cm vom ersten Bleischrot entfernt. Viel Glück und vor allem Petri Heil wünscht Brassenkönig. Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florianangler (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Grundangeln mit Pose!*

Manchmal ist es auch nicht schlecht wenn der Köder so 5 bis 20 cm über dem Grund hängt, dann beissen auch Karpfen und Schleie und man hat weniger Probleme einen Biss zu erkennen!
 Wenn es nicht zu tief ist (bis 2m) mache ich nur blei direkt unter die Pose, und nehme soviel, dass die Pose schief steht, wenn der Köder auf dem Grund liegt...dann erkennt man jeden Biss und der Köder bewegt sich im Wasser schön natürlich und sinkt nicht ab wie ein Stein.


----------

